

Ask HN: Do you think it's possible to live without Internet at home? - michaelbwang


======
Casseres
As a common human being, yes. Though I imagine as a web developer, it might be
difficult.

I've gone a month without any kind of technology whatsoever, and I felt fine
(though I was in the outdoors and kept myself occupied). I've gone two months
without Internet (just had computers to watch movies) on two separate
occasions, and I was fine. In fact, before I started watching movies, I felt a
creative boost. I think the lack of distractions allowed my subconscious to
focus on coming up with ideas rather than processing all the background
information one is normally exposed to (I also had no TV, radio, etc, just
computer capable of e-mail).

------
cafard
If you live in most of the US, you have a fair chance of finding out some day
for a week or so after a violent storm blows through.

If you live in one of these parts of the US in an all-electric house, you may
find that there are things you miss more than the internet--even at 39 degrees
north latitude it can be pretty cold without heat in the winter. And in any
sort of weather it can be pretty dry when you are on well water and have no
power for the pump.

------
Echo117
Of course it is. I've done it before, it's not particularly difficult after an
adjustment period if you work a desk job with Internet access.

Anyway, if you're seriously considering cutting off at-home Internet, take a
look at FreedomPop's free plans, limited to 500MB-1GB of data or something per
month. I haven't used them personally, but it could be an inexpensive way of
reducing the allure of an unlimited Internet funnel.

------
terrykohla
It is as long as you have alternative ways of getting online either at work,
public library, coffee shop and/or at a friends/family member's house.

I did it for a while. Had internet at the office all day and I'd go to the
public library to do stuff I couldn't do at work. Having limited internet
access helped me use the internet in a more productive/optimum way.

------
powatom
If you live in the UK, it will soon become impossible for many people to
access government services / benefits in any way but via the internet.

This, coupled with the problem that the people who need these services the
most also tend to be the worst off, and we have a huge, huge problem on the
horizon.

